# Internal Cable Routing



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm looking to get a new bike in the near future (road or CX, but not TT) and I'm thinking I'd like a frame with internal cables. I like the idea of having the cables protected from the elements, but since I don't see many bikes built this way, I'm guessing there must be a down side. 

Any feedback or recommendations appreciated.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Conceptually, fine*

I have a BMC SLC01 with derailleur cables internal in the DT and the rear brake cable in the TT. Derailleur cable set up is fine. Brake cable liner is not stiff enough and fishing the brake cable through is like using a plumbing fish and trying to find connecting pipe with a bit of lead out. I took it to the authorised dealer here and they managed to fish the cable through and indicated that this was normal and the liner was not split. I'm not a fan of the execution here.

In short, concept is good but check on the execution.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

Internal cable routing can create increased resistance which can affect shifting as well as the issues of fishing cables through the frame. You might consider Nokon cables which cover the cables with liner for protection from the elements.


----------



## bddbb (Dec 8, 2001)

I have a Cervelo S2 that has internal derailleur cables and they are a pain in the ass to change. If Someone made retrofit external cable stops for it I would buy them.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

There are different ways to run internal cables. The one that most experience is a "free cable" running inside the frame. These can be a PITA when it's time to run new cables.

Another option is to have a permanent guide inside the tube that routes the cable. I've seen this done so that only the cable goes through the frame, or where the housing and cable run through the frame. These are MUCH easier to replace cables on - no harder than a frame with "normal" routing. The downside is a little added weight for the internal guide and if you have full-length housing that adds a little more weight. Also there is the added cost to build the frame.

I opted to have my mountain bike build with internally routed full-length housing. It looks clean, and since the cables are completely encased the shifting does not deteriorate as quickly from dirt and mud. You can see the process used on my bike in the video on this page:
http://groovycycleworks.blogspot.com/2008/09/erics-internal-cable-routinghow-its.html


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I had a local builder weld me up a frame with internal cable routing ... he put small tubes inside the frame tubes as guides.

Works great. Sure looks good.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*No likely*



AlanE said:


> I'm looking to get a new bike in the near future (road or CX, but not TT) and I'm thinking I'd like a frame with internal cables. I like the idea of having the cables protected from the elements, but since I don't see many bikes built this way, I'm guessing there must be a down side.
> 
> Any feedback or recommendations appreciated.


Internal routing has been around for decades, and people who keep their bikes for a longer period or buy their bikes used generally have problems. Internal tubes break off, there's an excess cable bend, etc. as others have noted. The idea has not caught on to any significant extent in the past 30 years.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Ive been cycling for 16 years and have never owned a road bike that didnt have internal cable routing.


----------



## Diesel~ (Nov 16, 2009)

I've had it on a number of bikes, and I'm not a fan for the reasons mentioned by others above.

If you want end to end protection, get the Gore fully sealed units.

-D


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

running the cable isnt that hard. I used a magnet, and traced it all the way to the openings!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The only bike I have with internal cable routing is my Bertoni with a top tube rear brake run. It has a tube inside the top tube so cable/housing install is a piece of cake. However, the rear brake simply has more drag than the "traditional" external, top of top tube cable run on my Falcon. Both are full length cable housing setups with Campy cables and housing. I can only conclude that the extra "curvature" the internal tube places on the cable/housing run is what causes the additional drag.

Yes, it looks "cool" and I don't have the PITA of fishing a cable through, but is it better? In a word, no!


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

I've had a Trek Madone with internal rear brake cable - two cable end feed fixtures, with the cable 'open' between them. Right PITA to change the cable - remove the rear end fitting, poke cable through from front, fish out of top tube with piece of wire with 180 bend in the end, re-fit rear cable feeder...

OTOH, my UK built Bob Jackson has an internal cable set-up with a tube from front to rear, just feed the cable in from the front, it pops out the back with minimal fuss.

Next bike has an external rear brake cable in the good old fashioned style, and I don't even want to mess with internal derailleur cables just in case they're as much fun as the Trek's rear brake was.

D


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

AlanE said:


> I'm looking to get a new bike in the near future (road or CX, but not TT) and I'm thinking I'd like a frame with internal cables. I like the idea of having the cables protected from the elements, but since I don't see many bikes built this way, I'm guessing there must be a down side.
> 
> Any feedback or recommendations appreciated.


For agrument sake let's say protecting cables from the elements makes sense. It should still be WAY down the list of things that are important about choosing a frame.

But regarding protecting the cables from the elements. When is the last time you heard of someones cables rotting off because they were't protected from the elements? Okay, again let's assume your concern is valid. They can't be protected where they meet the brakes and derailers so it's moot point anyway.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Jay Strongbow said:


> For agrument sake let's say protecting cables from the elements makes sense. It should still be WAY down the list of things that are important about choosing a frame.
> 
> But regarding protecting the cables from the elements. When is the last time you heard of someones cables rotting off because they were't protected from the elements? Okay, again let's assume your concern is valid. They can't be protected where they meet the brakes and derailers so it's moot point anyway.


The only truly relevant post in this thread. If you are running internal cables, try feeding the inner cable through first and then feed the housing over it. Much easier way to do it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

internal cable routing looks good to me, but its not that important of a factor in choosing a bike. my 2nd choice bike had internal routing, but i ultimately chose my bike because it was better in other aspects (w/o internal routing)


----------

